# Advocate question



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all. 

Approx 2 weeks ago we gave our new pup Kaiser a worming tablet (heart and intestinal). 

I have since bought a pack of advocate flea and worm treatment and was wondering if it's okay to apply this to my pup now even though he had a worming tablet only 2 weeks ago. He is just over 10 weeks old. 

Thanks for your help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you have a prescription for the heartworm meds? What does your Vet recommend?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Uh...NO, absolutely not. Applying spot-on treatments is toxic #1, #2 according to the enviromental protection agencies testing and adverse reaction database - spot-on's should not be used in puppies and/or under the age of 3yrs.

Reactions are gastro-intestinal, skin issues, seizures and death

But it's up to you...even if the "active" ingredient is considered a lesser toxin than another - the inert ingredients are questionable - do to a grandfather clause for the manufacturing of pesticides (which these treatments fall under) - companies do NOT have to reveal their "inert" ingredients as a way to prevent the competition from manufacturing the same. It was a way to secure their "secret ingredients"

The pet HW/flea/tick drug companies have scrupulously used this to protect their products 

The EPA is working to change this.

Google inert ingredients - all you will find on products is "active", they will not tell you what else is in it...try e-mailing a company and ask - see what they say


----------



## markacino (Mar 21, 2013)

Prescriptions aren't required in Australia. 
Thanks ks for that info. I'll definitely look it up right now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is an example of type (not Advocate) of "prevention" that gets into the inert ingredients in the product

Frontline (fipronil)

http://www.pesticide.org/get-the-facts/pesticide-factsheets/factsheets/fipronil


----------

